# Best Poison Dart Frog Books



## that Frog Guy (May 13, 2012)

I was wondering what you guys felt were the Best Books on Poison Dart Frogs?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Ok I gotta know. Are you using us to write some kind of article or book?


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Yeah, Im all for asking/answering questions, but 34 threads started out of your 64 posts seem like a bit much. Search function work great, and very rarily can you not find what you are looking for.

In saying that, I dont think many books would contain better information and more first hand experiences compared to these forums.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

There are a couple of good books out there but they are outdated and expensive. I think the two I saw were $75 and $150. You'd get much better info on here. 

I ordered a book from Rich Frye that I thought was an info book but it turned out to be a picture book of his frogs.


----------



## Totenkampf (Jun 25, 2012)

Its hard to believe that there isnt some nice ones out there. i am getting back into the hobby recently and had the whole collection of TFH mini books and they were okay. Seems like there was one written by Phillipe Di canspellhisname from advanced vivarium systems.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Vosjoli? That's the one that is $150 i believe.

Books are outdated. I know Barnes and Noble is struggling to stay alive. Websites and forums give much better and more current info.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Honestly, I've been disappointed in almost all the dart frog books out there, including by Lotters, et all. I think Jewels of the rainforest is still my favorite because of the glossy pics, and HUGE format, even if the info is outdated


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

My book is available: Posion Dart Frogs: a Guide to Care and Breeding


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

GRIMM said:


> Yeah, Im all for asking/answering questions, but 34 threads started out of your 64 posts seem like a bit much. Search function work great, and very rarily can you not find what you are looking for.


Asking questions is a natural process of learning and being educated. The search function only goes so far, and using such function can also bombard you with tons of post/threads. 



GRIMM said:


> In saying that, I dont think many books would contain better information and more first hand experiences compared to these forums.


I take pride in my book as it is written by a hobbyist for hobbyist. Does it contain every method, no. But neither do forums. If you are looking for a reference point to get started a book is a great place to start. Being active in the community such as a forum will help follow up questions answered and keep you up to date with new practices.Do not forget about local clubs and societies. This provides a place to share and have face to face contact with people. They all play a vital role in the growth of the hobby.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

pdfCrazy said:


> Honestly, I've been disappointed in almost all the dart frog books out there, including by Lotters, et all. I think Jewels of the rainforest is still my favorite because of the glossy pics, and HUGE format, even if the info is outdated


Awww.. I love that book but it's so expensive too. I found a few on Amazon used for cheap though.


----------



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

JJuchems said:


> My book is available: Posion Dart Frogs: a Guide to Care and Breeding


THAT's THE ONE!!
When I first got into dart frogs, the above book was the best one I found. It's very helpful! 
What's the frog on the cover? D. Alanis?

Steve


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

that Frog Guy said:


> I was wondering what you guys felt were the Best Books on Poison Dart Frogs?


It depends on where you are in your arc of learning and caring about dendrobatids and what you want to know.. If you are a beginner and don't understand fly culturing techniques, then Lotters etal may not be the best for you, at that point, while one of the more basic books is going to help you better. 

Some comments

Ed


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

GRIMM said:


> In saying that, I dont think many books would contain better information and more first hand experiences compared to these forums.


Except when you are being given bad, conflicting and/or outright incorrect advice on a forum...... Simply attempting to correct the bad information in this little section of the hobby is a primary driver of my post count... 

Ed


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

I'm with Ed on this one. It all depends on where you're at in terms of your understanding. 

One of the books I enjoyed reading was by Heselhaus and Schmidt. I forget the title but I remember being excited to read it and information wise it was good for a novice or beginner. 

By far my favorite is by Christmann, "Dendrobatidae, Poison Frogs: The Fantastic Journey through Ecuador, Peru and Colombia". The pictures alone were amazing! If someone has a copy they want to sell, pm me!


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

Steverd said:


> THAT's THE ONE!!
> When I first got into dart frogs, the above book was the best one I found. It's very helpful!
> What's the frog on the cover? D. Alanis?
> 
> Steve


I am glad it was helpful, it is designed for beginners. 

The cover photo is an infer-alanis, one of my favorites and first morph that I purchased.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

andersonii85 said:


> One of the books I enjoyed reading was by Heselhaus and Schmidt. I forget the title but I remember being excited to read it and information wise it was good for a novice or beginner.


Poison Arrow Frogs: Their Natural History and Care in Captivity
ISBN088359031X / 9780883590317 / 0-88359-031-X 




andersonii85 said:


> By far my favorite is by Christmann, "Dendrobatidae, Poison Frogs: The Fantastic Journey through Ecuador, Peru and Colombia". The pictures alone were amazing! If someone has a copy they want to sell, pm me!


Using bookfinder.com, there are a few sets available, the cheapest appears to be on Amazon at a little under $175. 

Ed


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

Ed said:


> Poison Arrow Frogs: Their Natural History and Care in Captivity
> ISBN088359031X / 9780883590317 / 0-88359-031-X
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Ed! 

I've been hoping that someone would be looking to sell the whole set for less. Still kicking myself for not buying it when it came out.


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

Ed said:


> Poison Arrow Frogs: Their Natural History and Care in Captivity
> ISBN088359031X / 9780883590317 / 0-88359-031-X
> 
> Ed


Great book and truly one of the best published. http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/0883590263/ref=dp_olp_used?ie=UTF8&condition=used But I also still love Lotters http://www.amazon.com/Poison-Frogs-Biology-Species-Husbandry/dp/3930612623/ref=sr_1_6?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1345907781&sr=1-6&keywords=poison+dart+frogs



andersonii85 said:


> Thanks Ed!
> 
> I've been hoping that someone would be looking to sell the whole set for less. Still kicking myself for not buying it when it came out.


Don't forget about eBay, I picked mine up there cheap from a pet shop going out of business.


----------



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

[MEDIA=youtube]kingesep-20[/MEDIA][...!
[MEDIA=youtube]kingesep-20[/MEDIA]
Steve


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Would there happen to be a good "coffee table" book that mainly features great pictures of the varieties of PDF's?

I would love to have something handy for my wife, kids, and others to browse though without having to research online a bunch.

Thanks, Chris


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

kitcolebay said:


> Would there happen to be a good "coffee table" book that mainly features great pictures of the varieties of PDF's?
> 
> I would love to have something handy for my wife, kids, and others to browse though without having to research online a bunch.
> 
> Thanks, Chris


You are going to want: Amazon.com: Poison Frogs - Jewels of the Rainforest (9780793802999): Jerry G. Walls: Books


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Thank you Jason!

One more item on my wishlist!

First on my wishlist is building materials for my next viv!

Thanks, Chris


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Just bought a used one in "very good" condition from a library in FL for $14.99


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

JaredJ said:


> Just bought a used one in "very good" condition from a library in FL for $14.99


Where? Please. The name of the library.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

I don't agree. The quality of a book is not based on where you are in your own learning of this hobby/field. The value you place on it, and what you can take away from it is however. I found Lotter's et al to be HIGHLY repetative. I have no idea how they filled so many pages with so little actual information. The locality info was good though, and some of the biotope information. Honestly, theres only 2-3 Poison dart frog books (english) that I dont own. I have yet to get Christmann's book or Jason Juchems book. I own an array of European books, journals and published papers as well, with those containign some of the best material to date. At one point, had alot of published papers on PDF toxicity etc, but they bored me to tears. I still say Jewels of the rainforest


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

fishr said:


> Where? Please. The name of the library.


It came off Amazon. There are actually a few listed on there, I think the next one is $30. I emailed the seller and they said the book was only checked out 4 times in the several years that they have owned it and they bought it new. I got it mainly as a coffee table book, I know the info is outdated especially as the Ranitomeya sp are still listed in it as Dendrobates.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

> Order #: ***-0545093-0363441
> Shipment Date: August 28, 2012
> Destination: HARRISONBURG, VA, United States
> Estimated Arrival: September 18, 2012


LOL...Does it really take 3 weeks to deliver a book. No wonder the USPS is going down hard.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

JaredJ said:


> LOL...Does it really take 3 weeks to deliver a book. No wonder the USPS is going down hard.


If they shipped it the cheapest way possible (book rate), then yes, it can easily take that long since it isn't given the same level of priority as first class... Instead it is shipped as bulk mail and first goes to a central processing hub where it goes into a big bin for sorting. The speed at which is sent from the hub depends on the volume of packages going bulk rate with a longer wait time occuring during high volume periods (like the holidays). 
In this case, you get what you pay for... if you wanted it faster you should have asked the seller to send it priority or used one of the other carriers at a significantly increased cost.... 

Some comments 

Ed


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

It never gave me the option for priority but geeze, sending a book from FL to VA takes that long. I could have driven there and back quicker...haha


----------

